# pin removal techniques?



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2010)

I have some interesting CPU's with nice gold tops that were
desoldered from a board and the pins got messed up. I want
to "loose" the pins but keep the beauty of the CPU intact
for aesthetic reasons. I don't want the bottom to look like
hell when I am done and I prefer the bottom to be smooth
without jagged edges to snag on things. 8) 

I am looking for suggestions on the best way to do that.
Propane torch maybe? If I soak them in HCL to get the pins
loose I am afraid it will mess up the chips. 

I also may or may not want to process the pins for their gold content.
I will probably just offer then up for sale here and let one of you guys
have fun. 

I appreciate your thoughts and input!!


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2010)

Mask the tops off with acid resistant tape and process the legs off in AP or 35% HNO3.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 6, 2010)

After their "bath" would a good water wash for the CPU's get
the acid off the bottoms and make them OK to handle Steve?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 6, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> After their "bath" would a good water wash for the CPU's get
> the acid off the bottoms and make them OK to handle Steve?



Yes. If you need some good acid proof tape like the pro's use, let me know.

Steve


----------

